# Seas Lotus V2's / Anything comparable?



## THASQGOTME (Jul 6, 2006)

I have the Seas Lotus Reference V.2 woofers and the Reference V.1 tweeters. I know there are better speakers out there. Being that they are $270 each for the woofers and $250 each for the tweeters, how do other speakers such as the Peerless Exclusive, Seas Excel, Scan-Speak, Morel, Dynaudio, etc., compare?

I really like the way the Lotus drivers sound. They are supremely accurate, and just dynamic enough, not too bright and not too dull. I was just thinking of upgrading to an 8" driver and did not want to spend $350 a piece on the Lotus 8's. Although I want to upgrade to 8's I was also wondering if I will lose anything in the process of going from the 6.5's to an 8" woofer.

If there are comparable sets I would likely sell the Lotus' as a set and piece together another 2 way set. So in that case I would need both a woofer and tweeter comparable to the Lotus setup. I am running active by the way.

Can experienced users please give me some feedback. 

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

nm I didn't read it right the first time.


----------

